# Spinning Reel Recomendations?



## Dbarba11 (Dec 26, 2012)

What's up guys? Got a new 6'3" medium rod for X-Mas and need to pair it up with a new reel. I'm thinking in the 2500 size range and very lightweight, I don't like a heavy setup. Does anyone have any recommendations around $50? I keep going back to the Pflueger President but wanted some more opinions before I purchased. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2012)

In that price range the Shimano Sedona


----------



## Rjennings (Dec 27, 2012)

Lews speed spin!! Nothing but the best! for around 60 bucks, these are great reels, i have 4..Lews customer service is second to none, i lost all the washers and little pieces inside (the drag) the second day i had my speed spin, my fault, i pulled the spool off too fast and pieces went everywhere, sitting on an enclosed porch, some went down the cracks..anyway, they were lost, i came home called Lews and told the guy what had happened, he got all the pieces together, tied them together with a twisty tie the way they go back into the reel, i had my check card out ready to pay and they didnt charge me a dime!! I was freakin out, brand new reel done fell apart, but they really took care of me! I own nothing but lews reels, 5 baitcasters and 4 spinning reels. They are great!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> In that price range the Shimano Sedona



X2

Great reels.


----------



## dieselfixer (Jan 2, 2013)

I have 2 Pfluger President spinning reels and several old Pfluger level wind reels they all work very well for me and have never had a problem. I don't know how their customer service is but it sounds like Lews c/s would be hard to beat, I have never heard anything but good about Lews I am going to give them a try.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 2, 2013)

A little more than $50 but I really like the Penn Battles.


----------



## Brine (Jan 2, 2013)

President gets my nod


----------

